# كلّ اللهجات: الآن



## jawad-dawdi

كيف تقول الآن في لهجتك؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

بالدارجة المغربية - دابا (والألف الأخيرة مُفخّمة)ـ
في وجه بحري - دِلْوَقْتِ (مُمكن تسكين التاء أو كسرها)ـ
وفي الصعيد - دِلْوَكْ
وأظن أهل الشّام يقولوا «هالحين»ـ


----------



## Schem

أهل الشام يقولون «هلّق» أما أهل الخليج ونجد والحجاز فهم من يقولون الحين أو اسم الإشارة المحلّي+الحين (أيّ: هالحين، ذالحين، دالحين على التوالي)


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة البدوية المغربية: درك (بضمّ الدال).. وهي نفسها في الجزلئرية أيضا.. وفي اللهجتين التونسية والليبية: توّا
المجموع الحالي: مغربية: دابا و درك.. جزائرية: درك.. تونسية وليبية: توّا.. مصرية: دلوقتِ و دلوكيت.. شامية: هلّق.. خليجية ونجدية وحجازية: الحين و هالحين و ذالحين


----------



## إسكندراني

دلوك أو دلوكت وليس دلوكيت


----------



## garudamon11

هَسَّةْ
اللهجة العراقية  كما إننا نستعمل كلمة "الآن" بشكل يومي في بعض الحالات, أعتقد أنه يعتمد على مدى التعليم و التعرض للغة العربية الفصحى​


----------



## ahmedcowon

في اللهجة المصرية نستخدم كلمة *حالا* أيضا في كثير من الحالات بمعنى الآن


----------



## إسكندراني

حالًا نستعملها بمعنى «فورًا» وذلك يختلف قليلًا عن «الآن» أليس كذلك؟


----------



## lanature93

في الجزائر الاغلبية يقولون " ضركة" اما في العاصمة نقول " دوكة"


----------



## Timesieve

اظن ان كلمة «هسة» مستعملة في بعض اللهجات الشامية ايضا


----------



## ahmedcowon

delwaqt ويستخدمون أيضا issa أعتقد أن في اللغة المالطية يستخدمون كلمة​


----------



## Khaled Doda

فى اللهجه المصرية نقول دلوقتى

اما حالا فهى للدلاله على ضرورة فعل شئ فى نفس هذه اللحظه


----------



## tr463

سمعت ايضا كلمة "دلوتشي" وانا كنت ساكن في مصر

"delwatchy"

ممكن نقول انها اللهجة المصرية "بيئة/بيئية" أليس كذلك؟


----------



## cherine

إلى حد ما، نعم. هناك بعض الناس ينطقون الحرفين "تي" أقرب إلى"تشي" (وأحيانًا أيضًا الحرفين "دي" بنفس الطريقة) وهو نُطق مُنتقَد إلى حد كبير من الأغلبية التي لا تنطق بهذه الطريقة.
على فكرة، اللي سمعته كان "دلوءتشي" يعني الهمزة لم تـُحزف


----------



## Timesieve

اين يوجد هذا النطق لحرفين 'تي؟' هل هو موجود في المدن الكبرى ام في الريف فأعرف ان اللهجات الريفية تُنتقد كثيرا او تُعتبر غير مثقفة بينما 'لغة بيئة' تعتبر احيانا شيئا جيدا بين الشباب.


----------



## cherine

وصف شيء بأنه "بيئة" هو التعبير الجديد المقابل لكلمة "بلدي" في السنوات الماضية، وبالتالي لا يمكن اعتباره شيئًا جيدًا. أما عن هذا النطق فهو غير مرتبط بأي تقسيم جغرافي، على حد علمي، ولا حتى بالمستوى العلمي، فقد سمعت بعض المتعلمين ينطقهما هكذا. أظن أنه أقرب إلى عيوب النطق (مثل اللثغة، ولكن ذلك ليس لثغة) من الأشياء التي يصعب على الإنسان التحكم فيها.


----------



## Timesieve

شكرا يا شرين على التوضيح.


----------



## SofiaB

" في تشاد "هسة


----------



## bhakkari

السلام عليكمنحن نقول توا في جميع أنحاء ليبيا


----------



## jawad-dawdi

cherine said:


> إلى حد ما، نعم. هناك بعض الناس ينطقون الحرفين "تي" أقرب إلى"تشي" (وأحيانًا أيضًا الحرفين "دي" بنفس الطريقة) وهو نُطق مُنتقَد إلى حد كبير من الأغلبية التي لا تنطق بهذه الطريقة.
> على فكرة، اللي سمعته كان "دلوءتشي" يعني الهمزة لم تـُحزف



في المسلسلات نسمع (دلوءتشي) من شخصية تمثّل امرأة تريد إظهار أنّها ليست من الطبقة الشعبية​


----------



## tr463

هل عندك أمثلة؟

!بشكل عام أعتقد هذا الاستخدام نوع من السخرية او كوميديا


----------



## إسكندراني

اقرأوا تعليق شيرين بخصوص (تش) في اللهجة المصرية - تقتصر على بعض الفئات من المجتمع، ليست بالضرورة تعبيرا عن الطبقة الاجتماعية لكنها تنتشر أكثر بين النساء. وقد لا يستخدمها البعض إطلاقا.


----------



## Linolenic

في بلاد الشام عمومًا نقول
"هلّأ"


----------



## Mighis

إسكندراني said:


> بالدارجة *المغربية *- دابا (والألف الأخيرة مُفخّمة)ـ



دابا
نِتْ
دابا نِتْ
دْروكَ
دْروكْ
لساعة -  سّاعَة
لْآنْ
...
وهلم غربا


----------



## zBuilder

تحية للجميع،
هذه أول مشاركة لي هنا وأعتقدُ بأنّ هذا المنتدى سيساعدني كثيراً في تطوير معرفتي اللغوية.

كما ذكرَ الزملاء، في منطقة الشام يُقال في العادة: "هلأ" أو "هسَّا". وفي تعبيرات أقل استخداماً، قد تُستخدمُ أيضاً: "هلَّق" و "هالسع".
وكما هو مُلاحظ، هي مجرد تحريفات مُختلفة من "هالوقت" و"هالساعة" على التوالي. ومع قلب القاف إلى "أ" تحصع على "هلأ".

 يعني نفس المنطق في اللهجات الأخرى، فـ "دِلوقتي" أو "دالحين" هي مجرد "هذا الوقت" أو "هذا الحين".





​


----------



## kaka17

في لهجتنا نقول
ظوك


----------



## Timesieve

kaka17 said:


> في لهجتنا نقول
> ظوك



ما هي لهجتك؟

zBuilder,
شكرا على شرحك لاصول بعض هذه الكلمات. هل احد له فكرة عن اصل كلمة "دابا"؟


----------



## ghostrider324

بالعراق نقول هسه وبعض المناطق هالساع بادغام الام


----------



## DarrenLamb

العمانيين يقولوا تو


----------



## Hemza

Schem said:


> أهل الشام يقولون «هلّق» أما أهل الخليج ونجد والحجاز فهم من يقولون الحين أو اسم الإشارة المحلّي+الحين (أيّ: هالحين، ذالحين، دالحين على التوالي)



الكلمة "الحين" موجودة بالمغرب ايضا في شكل "فيلحين.


----------

